# 2 Denver pigeons need adoption - CL ad



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's an ad on Denver's craigslist I saw today. The posting includes photos.

Maybe someone can help! Here is the text of the ad:

*beautiful flightless pigeons (Thornton)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-07-30, 11:57AM MDT


I have been caring for 2 beautiful flightless pigeons and I am having knee replacement surgery and can not care for these birds. They both have had broken wings and will never fly again and need daily care. They are a little tame and will come with some food as well. You will need a container to take them home in. I am asking a re-homing fee of 10.00 for both of them, I just want them to have a good home. Thanks 

















http://denver.craigslist.org/pet/776230196.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm glad they are asking an adoption fee. Otherwise giving away a free flightless pigeon could attract bad things like for dog training  I hope the little guys find a nice loving home


----------

